

A critical look at the interface and ergonomics of Android - benz145
http://www.carrypad.com/2011/08/12/a-critical-look-at-the-interface-and-ergonomics-of-android/

======
orangecat
Completely agreed on the aspect ratio complaint. 16:9 is good for watching
widescreen video and lousy for everything else. I fail to understand how it's
come to entirely dominate both phones and laptops in the last few years. Does
anybody other than Apple make laptops with 1440x900 or 1680x1050 displays
anymore?

~~~
benz145
I actually don't mind 16:9 on laptops so much because I tend to do a decent
amount of movie watching on them -- that and the shape of the screen has
little to do with how effectively I can use the interface.

